# HESPERIDINA BARREL BITTERS ARGENTINA



## xxfollyxx (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey forum, helping my digging partner sort out part of a large bottle inheritance left to him by his father (the person who got us both into digging) Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this. Its a barrel bitters from Argentina. Label isn't perfect but Im sure its got some decent value. 
 embossing reads 
 HESPERIDINA    
 BAGLEY    
 UN BARRIL   
 INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA

 about 10" tall


----------



## botlguy (Aug 6, 2012)

This is one of those bottles that are on the fringe of BITTERS collections. Most USA collectors do not care much for Non-USA bottles and / or those without the embossed BITTERS, so the value tends to stay somewhat low in comparison to other Barrels. The label does add, IMO, a great deal to it's interestingness. 

 I believe at a well publisized auction it would bring in the mid 3 figures.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's an interesting barrel Travis. Jim is right, it borders the line in a bitters collection and the label with the word Bitter on it is what really makes alot of collectors add it to a collection. I have a full labeled and original contents example in my barrel run. The thing weighs like 5 lbs! I have also seen a full labeled sample before.

 ~Tim


----------



## GLOPTOP (Aug 7, 2012)

I just sold the miniature version of this bottle, full labels, foil cap and contents, on ebay. Brought around $100. I have seen the larger size, with labels, sell for about the same. Could bring several hundred, but I doubt it would be in the middle range of 3 figures as Jim suggests.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it PRETTY COOL


----------

